# i gotta new cell! thanks to gp members!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

here i am posting from my new verizon cell! i got the lg ENV3 in red! it flips open to a keyboard! my boyf got the new lg chocolate touch. he loves it. we got 700 mins with unl msg and web for 120. and best of all no deposit! we walked out w/ 2 awesome phones 4 260 and we get 100 rebate i am loving it! thanks to those who gave their cell opinions in my other thread!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It must feel good to have your celly back =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!
congrats! my verizon is my bb <333333333333333


----------

